# Ipad pro ou surface pro 3 ?



## Dr.Juju07 (29 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Je crée ce sujet parce que j'hésite énormément entre ces 2 appareils pour mes études: l'ipad pro ou la surface pro 3. 
J'ai toujours voulu une tablette grand format avec un stylet performant car je ne sais pas taper au clavier rapidement et pour mes études (médecine) il est indispensable de prendre des notes rapidement, par contre j'arrive très bien à prendre rapidement des notes manuscrites. 
Je me suis donc dit à la base que ce qu'il me fallait c'était la surface pro de microsoft car avec le stylet fourni et la suite office avec one note, ça me donnais tout ce que je voulais mais je n'ai pas trouvé le stylet pas très confortable et je dois avouer que je suis pas très à l'aise avec windows (je suis chez apple depuis toujours, iPhone, mac,etc). 
Mais depuis la sortie de l'iPad pro avec l'apple pencil, j'ai l'impression que l'ensemble est plus abouti et plus ergonomique que la surface, et comme c'est iOS qui est dedans, je serais surement plus à l'aise avec mais l'absence d'explorateur de fichier est susceptible de beaucoup me gêner...
Alors que me conseillez-vous, l'ouverture un pc ou l'ergonomie de l'iPad ?

Ps: Désolé pour le pavé :-/


----------



## lineakd (30 Septembre 2015)

@drjuju07, il existe des apps comme documents readdle, goodreader, filebrowser, etc... Qui te serviront comme Finder sur iOS.
Je n'ai pas de réponse pour ton choix mais la surface 4 est pour bientôt et l'iPad pro ne sort qu'en novembre.


----------



## Alias (4 Octobre 2015)

Franchement, pour prendre des notes, et qui plus est mieux les retenir, je te conseille un cahier et un stylo. C'est de qu'il y a de mieux. Ensuite, reprendre ces notes pour les taper sur un Mac ou un iPad les fige dans ta mémoire.


----------



## Beard'n'Breakfast (4 Octobre 2015)

Je te conseillerais d'éventuellement attendre la sortie des premiers tests de l'iPad Pro avant de faire ton choix afin de connaître avantages et inconvénients de la machine. Là, tu pourras voir quelles sont les possibilités en détails et surtout, vu que c'est un nouvel appareil Apple, voir si certains modèles ne sont pas victimes de bugs ou de problèmes matériels comme c'est souvent le cas.
Dans l'immédiat, il me semble qu'une Surface est un appareil plus mature et surtout moins onéreux à vue de nez qu'un iPad Pro.
Sinon, n'oublie pas non plus les Macbook Air.


----------

